# Hans Zimmer - Time (Ryan Remake) youtube cubase walktrough



## Ryan (Sep 23, 2011)

Cubase walktrough!
http://youtu.be/z-OaeQlfI38

REMEMBER THAT I COMPOSED THIS REMAKE dec 2011. 

I've build my self a new template testing out new reverbs and settings. Thought this score would be a nice way of testing the brass and string settings. I've also heard a few covers / remakes of this score. I have until now not find one version that is satisfying. So I thought if I should make one, I will make it worthy. 


NEW version:
http://youtu.be/Ii4FtX1Sf6I

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/hans-zim ... yan-remake


This is still work in progress. There are a lot of dynamics and velocity curves that's not drown in yet. Takes time to do it manually. 

The cue at the end is just something that should not be there. It got exported anyway. 


Use: LASS, Cinebrass, Zebra and some random selected percussion. 
Reverb: TODD-AO & Lexicon 
Eq, compressor etc: Waves


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 23, 2011)

That's a faithful rendition. Was it the LASS sordino library or normal LASS? The string sound was excellent (well all the sounds were excellent actually). I like your other tracks too.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass etc) (WIP)*

Haha that was awesome  Very good man!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass etc) (WIP)*

o-[][]-o Thanks guys. Very nice to hear.

zacnelson: It's the original LASS, not Sordinos. Yes, the strings sound pretty good now. I have eq-ed it a lot. I use the waves Q-10 and the V-EQ4. My favorite is definitly the V-EQ4. It really breath life into all of my instruments. 

Ryan


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass etc) (WIP)*

Beautiful.

I think the string transitions can be a little better, and more clear, right now it seems a little muddy.
I thought the way it started off was very well mixed.
I'm also getting a little distortion in my right ear, not sure if it's the headphones or not.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlb (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass etc) (WIP)*

Ryan this is great! Really enjoyed it. well done

jlb


----------



## Ryan (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass etc) (WIP)*

@Casalena: Thanks, I know there is a little problem with the string transitions. It will be better when all the dynamic curves are finish. This is just a couple of hours work. Max 2 hours. So, this week I will focus on making the rest of the song. After that I will start to do the fine tunings here and there. It's still a fast mock-up. 

I know for sure that there is no distortion on the right ear side. I made this with S. HD-650, and did some second monitoring with my KRK's. I did not hear anything. 

@jlb: Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass, PS Horns, Epic Horns etc) (WIP) UPDATE*

Hello guys!


Thought I would come with a update now. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr8r23Q27fc

* I have now made the 6th bar with the right key (Cmaj7)
* Better string transitions and dynamics
* Made it longer
* Played the brass section all over again.
* I have also mastered it through the Waves C6 and Q10. 

Whats not right:
* I'm still looking for some more identical drums and percussion. So what I have now will most likely be left out at a stage. 
* The build up at the end is to massive right now. I need to lower some of the string and brass staccatos.
* The guitar would be played live (Right now it's just a temp)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr8r23Q27fc


----------



## Mr Greg G (Oct 4, 2011)

Good effort Ryan, it's always a good exercise to do mockups of compositions you like. 

A couple of suggestions: you should work on the dynamic of the track because between the beginning and the finale that should be very loud, the volume is not that different. 

Also the transition notes played by the cellos are way too loud compared to the rest of the orchestra. The 8 chords are the ones leading in this track so the cellos should remain underneath and not on top of the whole orchestra.

I don't know how you worked on this one but I would load the original track in your session, make a tempo map and then compare the mockup to the original side by side by soloing/muting tracks. It's easy this way to hear the differences and tweak to get the closest possible to the original.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass, PS Horns, Epic Horns etc) (WIP) Update*

@Mr Pringles: Thank you for listening. I will work on the dynamics you describe. Would be my next focus. I will lower the volume on the cello. Good that you tell me that. 

In this project I take all by ear. I've been importing mp3 of scores I like a lot before, but decided that this time I want to do it by ear. That way I really have to listen real carefully to notice every little detail, even if I apparently miss hearing something. Maybe I will import the mp3 when I'm done. In the final stage. And, yeah, I don't have the mp3 of the song. So I use youtube, ha ha ha. A pain in the ass..

I will post updates later on. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 1, 2012)

*Hans Zimmer - Time (Ryan Remake)*

Hi!
I got a update on this one. 

I did not get anyone to play the guitar for me. So that's what I'm gonna work harder to get. 
There is still some few minor things that need work. But for now, I think it works OK. 

http://youtu.be/Ii4FtX1Sf6I

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/hans-zim ... yan-remake

Thanks


----------



## jlb (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass, PS Horns, Epic Horns etc) (WIP) Update*

RcTec Hz what do you think of this? I think it is great!

Jlb


----------



## Resoded (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Inception - Time (LASS, Cinebrass, PS Horns, Epic Horns etc) (WIP) Update*

Impressive! One of Zimmers best.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks jlb and Resoded


EDIT: I just found out what RcTec Hz is... Nevermind. haha, I googled it first, and came to this very weird sites. But it's the one and only him self.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2013)

So, I have got a lot of questions about this remake. Here is the cubase workfile in action (VIDEO):

http://youtu.be/z-OaeQlfI38


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly, this just makes me want to hear the original again.


----------



## Generdyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow - awesome work man!


----------



## loolaphonic (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't the upload in mono? Or is that at my end?


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 12, 2013)

loolaphonic @ Thu Sep 12 said:


> Isn't the upload in mono? Or is that at my end?



It's mono.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the listening guys!! 

Seroius, MONO? It could be, I haven't been using camtasia so much. I need to route it through a RME fireface. Maybe something went wrong there?


----------

